# Ford 1715 diesel w/Wood 155 bucket hydraulic problem



## canino (May 12, 2013)

Hoping to find some of you guys familiar with hydraulics that can give me some advice on where to begin looking for a solution>>

I have developed a hydraulic problem with my Ford 1715. First the 3pt began to lose 'up' power and now will take 3-5 min before coming up. Goes down fast. The Wood 155 bucket was still working fine, that is until Friday when it just all of a sudden slowed way down. The time between the 3pt and bucket problem was about 6-7 months. The bucket lift and tilt up are very slow and the engine is straining when I activate the controls for a bucket tilt up or lift. From this I am assuming that the pump is OK. My first knee jerk is that I have a block of some sort in the pressure side. I tend to think the problem may be located in the hydraulic manifold block since that is the one common point for oil pressure to both the 3pt and bucket but I am completely ignorant as to what is inside the manifold block and hesitate to tear into it. 

I have checked the manifold block setting for auxiliary hydraulics and it is set properly. I cycled this setting between the two settings and nothing changed. I have checked the oil level and replaced the filter. 

Would be ever so greatful for any enlightenment.

Thanks for any ideas
Jim R


----------

